# Solved: "The settings saved on this computer do not match the requirements of the net



## Nirit (Apr 8, 2006)

I was successfully connecting to the secured wifi network at my home without any problems until today, when all of a sudden both laptops disconnected from the network, and now when trying to reconnect, I get the error msg from the title of this post. I haven't changed any settings on the router. 

I already tried to hard-reset the modem and the router and configure it again, remove the network on my laptop and re-configure it afterwards, reinstall wifi drivers, but nothing helps! One of the laptops has Windows XP, the other one Vista. When I setup the router with no security encryption, I manage to connect, but then when I setup the WPA2-PSK personal encryption again, the problem reoccurs. I've doublechecked the security key, typing the correct one for sure - and since both laptops went wrong at the same time, it cannot be a physical damage, either. 

Any help will be highly appreciated!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It sounds very much that the router failed, but not completely, at that time when both laptops disconnected.

Were you successful in resetting the router to factory default settings? If not please try again. You might then also try WEP encryption and WPA-PSK just to gather more data. But if the router won't reset to factory defaults, or won't work with an encryption that used to work, you're probably going to be replacing it pretty soon.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd do what Terry suggests, a factory reset and reconfiguration.


----------



## Nirit (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi TerryNet and JohnWill, 

thank you for the tips - after I set the router to WPA-PSK, everything is back to normal. I guess I might have been mistaken with the WPA2-PSK earlier - so the only question that remains is, why did the router's configuration change originally, when I didn't mess around with it? Anyway, internet is back now, so thanks again for your help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> ... why did the router's configuration change originally ...


It has been rumored that some ghosts and spirits that used to live in attics have now moved to wireless routers, but I'd just chalk it up to a glitch. 

Glad you're back in business.


----------

